# Game won't launch (0xc0000005)



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm having a big problem in getting my new game to work. The game is FIFA Manager 08. I have successfully installed and played it on 2 other laptops while staying with my fiancé, but when i tried to play it on my own laptop it just doesnt open.

The installation is always successful, i then double the desktop icon and after about 15 seconds the windows error box appears saying send report, dont send report etc. The error code is 0xc0000005.
I wanted to play the game so i researched myself to try and fix the problem by searching the error code on google and finding people experiencing similar problems... i tried all of the suggested 'solutions' posted on various forums i came across but still the same problem.

The things ive tried include, searching for viruses and spyware (none found), editing the registry (no affect), updating windows, uninstalling/reinstalling video card, changing to run this program in compatibility mode for windows 2000... and thats just off the top of my head.

I will take you through what i did on very first install on this laptop:
Uninstalled FIFA 07 - i had to do this to make room to install FIFA Manager 08.
Installed FIFA Manager 08. Installed successfully.
From then on my problems started.
I've tried uninstalling FIFA Manager 08 then reinstalling three times. I even uninstalled then installed FIFA 07 instead to see if the laptop would play that... the install couldnt continue as it said i needed DirectX 9.0c or higher to play. I checked in DirectX diagnostic tool and i had that very version. I eventually found a solution by running AutoRun.exe in compatibility mode: windows 2000. It then installed successfully, then i changed it back to play.

I have asked on the FIFA Manager 08 'support' (yeah what a joke) forum but no admin/moderator has responded in 5 days. Infact the only people to respond are people with the same or similar problem. I even messaged the site admin 2 days ago but havent had a reply. I have really tried everything i can think of, and having limited knowledge of these things i cant think of anything else to try and have literally got to page 60/70 on google for at least 7 different searches. I doubt EA Sports will ever respond, there are problems posted in the FIFA Manager 07 forum still unanswered! This is why i have asked here.

Please can you help me?
Thanks


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

The minimun requirements of game and specs of my laptop are okay but ill post anyway:

Minimum requirements - my laptop specs

OS: windows 2000, xp, vista - xp
Processor: 1.3 Ghz -2.2 Ghz
Memory: 512MB - 1.00GB
HardDrive: 3.5GB - 6GB before installation. Installed successfully.
DVD: 8 speed - dont know how to check but ive played FIFA 06, 07 before. WWTBAM also.
Video card: 64MB* - ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 series (dont know how to check MB)
DirectX: v 9.0c [included] - DirectX 9.0c
Sound card: DirectX 9.0c compatible - Conexant AC-link audio


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

be sure you have the newest version of direct x 9.0c.the error seems to be related to direct-x.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed all the latest Microsoft Updates and SP2?

Which version of the graphics driver are you using?

Did you install the game with antivirus and other security software disabled? This sometimes helps.

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display. Make sure the Hardware Acceleration options are enabled and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Test your RAM (one stick at a time) with memtest for at least 10 passes per stick. Any errors at all means faulty RAM. Direct link to download: *http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-3.4.iso.zip* Unzip and burn to CD as a 'CD Image' to make it bootable (don't burn as 'Data'). Set the boot order in BIOS to 'CD first'. Reboot with the memtest CD inserted to start the program. Remember to set the boot order back to how it was after you've finished with memtest.


EDIT:


> HardDrive: 3.5GB - 6GB before installation. Installed successfully.


If this means you only have 2.5gb free space remaining after the 3.5gb installation, Windows needs at least 15% free space to run efficiently. What size is your hard drive and how much free space is left after installing the game?


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

koala said:


> Have you installed all the latest Microsoft Updates and SP2?
> 
> Which version of the graphics driver are you using?
> 
> ...


Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 608MB used, 1849MB available

^-- as shown in directX diagnostic tool.

I disabled what antivirus software i had left (its expired).

Prior to installation i have 6GB remaining. 2.5 After. Though i can run FIFA 07 with less GB remaining. My harddrive is 80GB.

I updated windows via microsoft site numerous times thinking the problem was there but nothing changed. SP2 yes.

I will try the RAM test tomorrow, i dont have time right now. I will post the results.


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for replies


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

I have now done the RAM test and there is no problems with RAM. Any other suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display. Make sure the Hardware Acceleration options are enabled and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Try clearing some space on the hard drive. With only 2.5 gb free space, the swap file will be using some of that, leaving very little room for the game to run. Have you tried a defrag?

There is a new patch (Dec'08) available from *http://www.yougamers.com/news/15288_fifa_manager_08_patch_1*

0xc0000005 is a generic error code that covers a whole range of possible causes, the most common being RAM. As that's ok, check your temperatures and PSU voltages using *SpeedFan*. Note the temps/volts at startup and again while playing a fullscreen 3D game. Post back with both sets of figures.

FIFA08 system requirements for graphics:
Supported chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce3 or greater (GeForce MX series not supported); ATI Radeon 8500 or greater; Intel 915/945/950/GMA3000.

*Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported*.

Supported cards:
NVIDIA GeForce3
NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti200/500
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti4200/4400/4600/4800
NVIDIA GeForce FX series
NVIDIA GeForce 6xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce 7xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce 8xxx series
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9xxx series
*ATI Radeon Xpress 200*
ATI Radeon X300
ATI Radeon X550
ATI Radeon X600
ATI Radeon X700
ATI Radeon X800/850
ATI Radeon X1300
ATI Radeon X1600
ATI Radeon X1800
ATI Radeon X1900
ATI Radeon X1950
ATI HD 2900 XT
Intel 915
Intel 945/950
Intel GMA 3000
S3 Graphics DeltaChrome S4
S3 Graphics Chrome S27


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

koala said:


> Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display. Make sure the Hardware Acceleration options are enabled and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?
> 
> Try clearing some space on the hard drive. With only 2.5 gb free space, the swap file will be using some of that, leaving very little room for the game to run. Have you tried a defrag?
> 
> ...


Hardware accelaration options are all enabled.
Test results were all fine:

No problems found.
DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 7 test results: The tests were cancelled before completing.
Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.

I already had latest patch installed but still encountered errors with and without it.

I will free as much space as possible. I'm getting a 500gb external harddrive delivered this week so that will at least eradicate one potential cause.

I will test out the temp and PSU later.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

SpeedFan:

The readings have been constant give or take 1C for over an hour...

HD0: 40C
Temp 1: 62C
Core: 50C


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> Note the temps/volts at startup and again while playing a fullscreen 3D game. Post back with both sets of figures.


Are they the only 3 temperatures listed? What about the voltages?

We need to see the temps and voltages at startup and then again during 3D gameplay to see how they are affected by being put under stress. The +12V reading is important.


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes. just 3 readings, but if i click 'configure' there is a voltages tab, but there isnt anything listed in it, just the tempreatures in the temp tab.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK. Sometimes these monitoring programs don't work on setups with particular temperature sensors. Try again with *SensorsView* or *Everest* or *PC Wizard*.


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

In sensors views, under voltages it says sensors not found


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

Got my new harddrive today, backed up all of mydocuments and freed up lots of space. Tried playing game with 60GB free space and it still wont start!


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

I looked on a forum that suggested a directx problem. I tried installing directx 10 and everytime it completed when i checked it even though it said upgrade successful the version still read 9.0c.

I had my fiancé's laptop here last week, which i also have the game installed on and is working. I checked her directx version and she had 10. (she has vista, i have xp)

I read how to upgrade directx and followed the instructions.

Does anybody have any other suggestions? I've had the game a month and havent even played it yet!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DirectX 10 is only for Vista, it won't work on XP. If you already have DirectX 9.0c installed, that's the latest version for XP.

It's starting to look like the game won't work with your onboard graphics.


> Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.
> ATI Radeon Xpress 200


----------



## boulehead (Dec 17, 2007)

If this is the reason, what do i need to do/buy to make it work?


----------

